# Подводное вытяжение в Москве



## Иоанна (28 Янв 2012)

Подскажите пожалуйста, где в Москве занимаются подводным вытяжением позвоничника.
Погуглить не получается: только  реклама продавцов ванн, а не лечебных учреждений.


----------

